# Full HD monitor for around 15k



## tamalsen (Feb 1, 2011)

I am in the market for a full hd Monitor, budget should be around 15k. Size should preferably 24 inches but i can go down to smaller sizes if i get a better model.
Now i will mainly use it for HD video editing and watching movies.
I have heard that IPS and TN monitors have different applications. I want it to have great color representation which would help editing and color correction purpose, but how important is it to have a fast time response?
From my limited research, i found the dell ultrasharp u2311H monitor, the only drawback of it is that it doesnt have HDMI.
I would want full hd monitor for my needs.
IF anyone could help me out with this it would be great.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

Greater color representation you say?
Get the U2311H @ 13.5k
Its FullHD.

And you don't need HDMI. Use DVI.
No difference in quality.


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG !....
If size doesn't matters then check this out.
Let me tell you, i was also looking for the same thing one year back & i got eyes on "Alienware OptX 2210".

Its a 21.5inch LCD with one DVI, two HDMI, One Printer Port, 4 Usb's & a 2.1 Audio IN & Out support.
Its TN panel & one of the awesome LCD's i have seen till date.
One more speciality about this LCD is it has got Ultra low 2milli seconds response time. 
When i purchased it was roughly around 16k, now its only 14.5k in bangalore after 1yr.

So if budget is not a issue & you really want some thing which is so sturdy with looks & a beast with its performance, then got for it.

Link : Alienware OptX? AW2210 54.6cm (21.5")W Full-HD Monitor | Dell India

Ok, if you are staying in Bangalore, then recently Alienware has opened a shop in Koramangala 100feet road.


----------



## tamalsen (Feb 1, 2011)

I checked the Alienware monitor. Its a TN monitor, optimized for gaming, not IPS. Any other suggestions, other than the Alienware and the Dell that i have already mentioned?


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2011)

then go for Samsung, not an IPS but a LED 23 Inch 5ms response time.
SyncMaster? 55.9cm (22) wide screen monitor - 2233SW - Desktop Monitior - Monitor | SAMSUNG


----------



## manujohn (Feb 2, 2011)

@dep5kor


			
				
Its a 21.5inch LCD with 2 DVI said:
			
		

> correction : with 1 DVI , 2 HDMI


----------



## tamalsen (Feb 2, 2011)

One last question. Some LED monitors claim to have a much higher dynamic contrast ratio than 10,000:1
which is what the dell has i believe. Doesn't that also effect color? Wouldn't a higher contrast ratio monitor produce color better?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

Contrast ratio effects the levels of black I think.

Have you decided anything yet?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2011)

@tamalsen: BenQ V2220H @14k


----------



## tamalsen (Feb 2, 2011)

I think i will stick with the dell. Let me start making phone calls and find out who has the best price in calcutta. Thanks for the suggestion guys


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 2, 2011)

as ishu suggested DELL u2311h is the best at your budget
if you are into HD movies and editing stuff
It is an IPS panel with 178/178 angle display, richer colors
But a rather high response time than cheaper TN panels
Response time is important for Gaming Displays

don't fall into the LED trap now
they claim higher dynamic contrast ratio which doesn't mean ****


----------



## tamalsen (Feb 2, 2011)

Looked around in Chandni and called just about every shop i could find- no one seems to have the Dell.
Only one shop confidently made a few calls and then said the price would be 31,000 rs!!!! Even Dell suppliers are saying that they dont have it.
So, in light of this situation, which led monitor should i go for? 
OR
Would buying a tv make more sense for this work??
Guys, this is extremely urgent that i buy this asap, so please help me out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2011)

@tamalsen: I m buying this DELL ST2220M this week...though its same as L model but doesnt have HDMI......so i m sacrificing dat port....


----------



## tamalsen (Feb 3, 2011)

The dell model that was suggested instead, the ST2220M, is again a TN panel, not an IPS panel.
The only other IPS panels remotely in that price class is VP2365wb from Viewsonic.

Benq has 2 VA LED Panels with sRGB color output
# 24-inch BenQ EW2420 LED monitor
# 24-inch BenQ VW2420 LED monitor

I dont know of any other options below 20k.
HP seems to have some IPS panels but they do NOT come cheap


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2011)

@tamalsen: IPS panels are more costly than TN Panels.

A TN Panel has low response time (2ms or 5ms) & is meant for gaming.....
An IPS Panel has high response time 8ms etc...if get a 5ms IPS panel then it will be costly.
IPS panels produce life like color reproduction & is more suited for photo editing & animation kind of work.....

normal users like us prefer TN panels...


----------



## tamalsen (Feb 3, 2011)

I am aware of the specific applications of IPS panels. I need it mainly for editing and color correction, and then some minor movie viewing.
Which is exactly why i was looking for the Dell U2311H, its the cheapest and one of the best vfm IPS monitors out there. The only other option below 20k seems to be the viewsonic.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 3, 2011)

You can buy from SMC.
SMC international

Where do you live?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> @tamalsen: I m buying this DELL ST2220M this week...though its same as L model but doesnt have HDMI......so i m sacrificing dat port....



Dude...i would suggest not to sacrifice the hdmi port....u'll regret it later....


----------



## tamalsen (Feb 3, 2011)

Live in calcutta. if anyone knows any retailer who has this monitor, please let me know.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 3, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Dude...i would suggest not to sacrifice the hdmi port....u'll regret it later....


Why??
DVI is enough.



tamalsen said:


> Live in calcutta. if anyone knows any retailer who has this monitor, please let me know.


It should be easily available in Calcutta.
Try Supreme or Velocity. They have Dells.

Also try Saboo, Vendant, Eastern Logica.

Otherwise you can buy from SMC. They will ship to your city.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 4, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Why??
> DVI is enough.
> 
> 
> ...



Then u won't be able to enjoy HD content to the fullest


----------



## Skud (Feb 4, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Then u won't be able to enjoy HD content to the fullest



WHY??!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Then u won't be able to enjoy HD content to the fullest



nope....HD Content to the fullest can also be njoyed on DVI.

the only difference between HDMI & DVI is dat DVI doesnt support carrier for 
audio signals....whereas HDMI supports both video + audio in single wire...

no difference in video quality though....


----------



## Skud (Feb 5, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> nope....HD Content to the fullest can also be njoyed on DVI.
> 
> the only difference between HDMI & DVI is dat DVI doesnt support carrier for
> audio signals....whereas HDMI supports both video + audio in single wire...
> ...




AFAIK u r right!!!


----------



## VarDOS (Feb 5, 2011)

yes, HDMI = DVI + AUDIO so no change in video quality only your PC won't transmit audio signals.

Since DELL U3211H doesn't have built-in speakers and also HDMI port better you stick with DVI


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> nope....HD Content to the fullest can also be njoyed on DVI.
> 
> the only difference between HDMI & DVI is dat DVI doesnt support carrier for
> audio signals....whereas HDMI supports both video + audio in single wire...
> ...



thats exactly my point....


----------



## tamalsen (Feb 6, 2011)

Well guys, NO ONE HAD IT. I called everyone, went to every single shop mentioned and it wasnt there. Some said they could bring it, but for 29k. Ridiculous. Finally i got tired of all this, and looked for the viewsonic,and even that wasnt available. Finally i went for option 3- The Benq EW2420HD. Tft Central had good things to say about it, although its nowhere near as good as the dell. Oh well.
Thanks for all your help anyway.


----------

